# METROMILE



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Can anybody give me advice on wether I should switch insurance companies. I was thinking farmers or METROMILE. What do you guys think. If you have or had either or let me know. I've been a driver for 6 months now. I hear about horror stories with with a few companies. Let me know your guys opinion. I drive probably 2500- 3000 miles a month for Lyft/uber and about 500-1000 personal miles. I have a 2016 Corolla. Any questions I'll answer them. Thanks guys


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SMOTY said:


> Can anybody give me advice on wether I should switch insurance companies. I was thinking farmers or METROMILE. What do you guys think. If you have or had either or let me know. I've been a driver for 6 months now. I hear about horror stories with with a few companies. Let me know your guys opinion. I drive probably 2500- 3000 miles a month for Lyft/uber and about 500-1000 personal miles. I have a 2016 Corolla. Any questions I'll answer them. Thanks guys


Metromile doesn't cover you while Lyfting.

The more miles you drive the less Metro Mile makes sense.

You need to track your miles carefully because MM has been reported to charge for Uber miles by mistake.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

observer said:


> Metromile doesn't cover you while Lyfting.
> 
> The more miles you drive the less Metro Mile makes sense.
> 
> You need to track your miles carefully because MM has been reported to charge for Uber miles by mistake.


I see they only cover non uber miles and period 1. So I guess a better question would be is it a good reliable company ? Would it benefit me as a Lyft driver or should I go with farmers?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I heard, on here that Metro is bare bones, which is why they are cheaper. If you get Farmers or anyone else then your regular insurance needs to be with them. You would be nuts not to get the extra TNC Gap insurance, especially in CA where now that they passed the law and provide the extra insurance as an option. The first thing they will say is you're not covered since you don't have it.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

observer said:


> Metromile doesn't cover you while Lyfting.
> 
> The more miles you drive the less Metro Mile makes sense.
> 
> You need to track your miles carefully because MM has been reported to charge for Uber miles by mistake.


It does cover you while Lyfting. It charges you for the miles, however, whereas it does not charge for Uber miles.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

MetroMile is a full coverage insurance policy, not barebones as many have claimed.

Here's the reality, you pay monthly base rate which they compute to a daily rate to cover the months with 31 days. You then have a per mile rate, you only pay that per mile rate up to 150 miles per day, after that the miles are "on the house" so to speak. You don't pay for miles while enroute to pick up a passenger (period 2) or for those during the trip (period 3).

If you drive Lyft you pay for all miles driven as they currently don't cover Lyft miles. Now whether they'll cover you while in an accident while driving Lyft is a crapshoot. I haven't heard that they won't, but I haven't heard of anyone filing a claim.

My bill averages about $50 a month for MM.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> It does cover you while Lyfting. It charges you for the miles, however, whereas it does not charge for Uber miles.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Interesting. That's not what I was told when I signed up. Looks like I have to get different insurance, dammit.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Insurance is all you have, or don't. No one cares about the $20 you cleared when your medical bills are not covered.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I like everyone's input. I guess since I drive more miles for Lyft my safe bet is with farmers right? I drive uber also but not as much. Thanks guys Ima go to a farmers agent today


Oh one more question so I have a second vehicle that I do not use for Lyft/uber. Does METROMILE work for non Lyft/uber drivers???


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I like everyone's input. I guess since I drive more miles for Lyft my safe bet is with farmers right? I drive uber also but not as much. Thanks guys Ima go to a farmers agent today


Oh one more question so I have a second vehicle that I do not use for Lyft/uber. Does METROMILE work for non Lyft/uber drivers???


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

SMOTY said:


> I like everyone's input. I guess since I drive more miles for Lyft my safe bet is with farmers right? I drive uber also but not as much. Thanks guys Ima go to a farmers agent today
> 
> Oh one more question so I have a second vehicle that I do not use for Lyft/uber. Does METROMILE work for non Lyft/uber drivers???


Yes you can insure any car with MM


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think there are others in CA besides Farmers, I'd Google that. This is new and will be all over the news.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> I think there are others in CA besides Farmers, I'd Google that. This is new and will be all over the news.


I love this guys signature.

*State Farm is offering auto insurance coverage in California starting March 21.*
*Here is the official Press Release for California*

My office has begun working with Uber and Lyft drivers this week and have seen our rates to be competitive in several areas of California.

We are ready to help you.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> I love this guys signature.
> 
> *State Farm is offering auto insurance coverage in California starting March 21.*
> *Here is the official Press Release for California*
> ...


What would happen in CA when this takes effect and people don't take the optional insurance? This is big issue.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> What would happen in CA when this takes effect and people don't take the optional insurance? This is big issue.


I'm not sure if I am totally clear on your question... I assume you mean if current State Farm policyholders do not "add" the optional insurance TNC coverage? 
There is currently a Coverage Gap (actually a direct exclusion for TNC) in auto insurance contracts. The newly available coverage is an endorsement that adds coverage back into the base policy. It is optional and must be added to current or new policies for the coverage to apply.


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> I'm not sure if I am totally clear on your question... I assume you mean if current State Farm policyholders do not "add" the optional insurance TNC coverage?
> There is currently a Coverage Gap (actually a direct exclusion for TNC) in auto insurance contracts. The newly available coverage is an endorsement that adds coverage back into the base policy. It is optional and must be added to current or new policies for the coverage to apply.


I'm here at State Farm right now! So happy I'm getting legit coverage!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> I'm not sure if I am totally clear on your question... I assume you mean if current State Farm policyholders do not "add" the optional insurance TNC coverage?
> There is currently a Coverage Gap (actually a direct exclusion for TNC) in auto insurance contracts. The newly available coverage is an endorsement that adds coverage back into the base policy. It is optional and must be added to current or new policies for the coverage to apply.


Right. So what would happen to drivers who don't get the optional insurance and use a different company, in an accident now with the regulation in CA?


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Right. So what would happen to drivers who don't get the optional insurance and use a different company, in an accident now with the regulation in CA?


In California they would have minimal liability coverage (50/100/30) during period 1 from the rideshares insurance and no coverage from their personal auto policy during any period (except for uninsured motorist in some cases).
The TNC endorsement adds (at least in our case):
Period 1 - Higher liability coverage (chosen by the driver when purchasing).
Period 1,2,3 - Subject to the policyholders choosing: Adds medical coverage for named insured and family. Adds physical damage coverage's (comprehensive, collision, rental reimbursement, towing). You choose deductible on comp and coll.

It's beneficial to drivers that the TNC endorsement puts your own auto insurance company to work for you in an accident.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> In California they would have minimal liability coverage (50/100/30) during period 1 from the rideshares insurance and no coverage from their personal auto policy during any period (except for uninsured motorist in some cases).
> The TNC endorsement adds (at least in our case):
> Period 1 - Higher liability coverage (chosen by the driver when purchasing).
> Period 1,2,3 - Subject to the policyholders choosing: Adds medical coverage for named insured and family. Adds physical damage coverage's (comprehensive, collision, rental reimbursement, towing). You choose deductible on comp and coll.
> ...


Right, so in CA you're screwed without it as I like to say.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> Interesting. That's not what I was told when I signed up. Looks like I have to get different insurance, dammit.





SMOTY said:


> I like everyone's input. I guess since I drive more miles for Lyft my safe bet is with farmers right? I drive uber also but not as much. Thanks guys Ima go to a farmers agent today
> 
> Oh one more question so I have a second vehicle that I do not use for Lyft/uber. Does METROMILE work for non Lyft/uber drivers???


The message I posted is from last year, I sent them a new message last night and recieved a response this afternoon. Their response was unsatisfactory so I sent them a new message to clarify their response.










I'll keep you posted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

California TNC insurance options. Covers all TNCs.

Allstate
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2016/03/03/400781.htm

Farmers
http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2015/05/27/369675.htm

Mercury
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...californias-uber--lyft-drivers-300210395.html

State Farm
https://www.statefarm.com/about-us/...ransportation-network-company-driver-coverage

USAA
http://palmspringsnewswire.com/2016...overage-gap-for-california-rideshare-drivers/

TNC specific insurance.

Metromile-Uber only
https://www.metromile.com/blog/2015128uber-partnership/

Metlife-Lyft only
https://www.metlife.com/about/press-room/us-press-releases/2015/index.html?compID=182519


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

observer said:


> The message I posted is from last year, I sent them a new message last night and recieved a response this afternoon. Their response was unsatisfactory so I sent them a new message to clarify their response.
> 
> View attachment 33130
> 
> ...


This is from their website:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SFAgentCalifornia said:


> This is from their website:
> View attachment 33154


Yea, I've seen that, for being an insurance company that is pretty ambiguous if not purposely misleading.

It should read WILL or WILL NOT, I wonder if their contracts are written that way too.

I doubt it.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

All that all while being paid much less than a $1 per mile..

You guys are nuts


----------



## HeatherKai (Mar 4, 2016)

Beware if you get it, it's like Hotel California. 
My car died on freeway, Jauary 28. I sold the car, returned the device to Metromile, The acknowledged receipt ( also had certified mail tracking), notified them to cancel the policy. 
They continue the policy. I've told them numerous times to cancel the policy. They keep trying to charge my card that is invalid. I have not paid in over 6 months, because I don't have the car, returned the device, got legit insurance with USAA. 
Finally, after 6 months they say they are canceling my policy for non-payment, but are trying to bill me for the last 6 months. 
Ridiculous company!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You could be screwed, for some incompetent mistake. You need to prove you had other coverage during the same period. You can't have two insurance companies and can't file two claims for the same accident. I hate all of these headaches that should be avoidable. You would think returning the device would be sufficient, it might not be.


----------



## HeatherKai (Mar 4, 2016)

I 


5 Star Guy said:


> You could be screwed, for some incompetent mistake. You need to prove you had other coverage during the same period. You can't have two insurance companies and can't file two claims for the same accident. I hate all of these headaches that should be avoidable. You would think returning the device would be sufficient, it might not be.


I can easily prove it. I have all the documentation. I put in writing, not just email ( which were several) I printed, signed letter to cancel the policy. Certified mail. They acknowledged receipt. 
I will fight them every step in this. I'm so tired of incompetently and I should not pay consequences for it.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Absolutely. Keep us posted.


----------



## HeatherKai (Mar 4, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Absolutely. Keep us posted.


They said this one time they will give me the courtesy and end my policy the day I notified them to cancel on February 8th. 
Gee thanks! Thought that was just basic customer service.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

HeatherKai said:


> They said this one time they will give me the courtesy and end my policy the day I notified them to cancel on February 8th.
> Gee thanks! Thought that was just basic customer service.


Geez, that's also your state law. Nice. [Also, I would take the extra step and report them to your state.]


----------



## Ubering to hell (Aug 12, 2016)

Metromile charges you per mile, charge per mile depends on driving record and credit history. If you do uber they aren't supposed to charge for miles to pick up pax and while pax is in the car. Depending on how may miles you drive your monthly payments will vary monthly. 
I had metromile and hated it, I saved up and got farmers, happy I did, monthly payment is the same month to month and way less than metromile. Just the initial payment to farmers hurt.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Has anyone heard more about this... We have had several calls this week saying Metromile is no longer doing rideshare insurance. 
See attached from their website:


----------



## Pancho2014 (Aug 16, 2016)

for anyone interested, I've had Mm for 10 months. at the time, there were only 3 companies in CA that offered rideshare insurance. Now there's six or seven. gonna shop around. i recently had an accident during phase 1. a third party insurance company is handling the claim. Unfortunately, you should all be aware of this, uber provides inaccurate info regarding trips to drivers and accurate info to insurance companies. So if you have an accident shortly after completing a trip and use the time the last trip was completed to base your estimate as to when the accident occurred, it might be in contradiction to the accurate information the insurance company has. in my case, this created confusion, bc the accurate info the insurance has showed I was still on a trip during the time I stated the accident occured. it has been a month and a half and the insurance company is still trying to figure out if I had a passenger in the car or not. Very disappointed. I know and have evidence that their metronome is not 100% accurate as well. At the time tho, they were the best option, and may still be, for me, the best option.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

Pancho2014 said:


> for anyone interested, I've had Mm for 10 months. at the time, there were only 3 companies in CA that offered rideshare insurance. Now there's six or seven. gonna shop around. i recently had an accident during phase 1. a third party insurance company is handling the claim. Unfortunately, you should all be aware of this, uber provides inaccurate info regarding trips to drivers and accurate info to insurance companies. So if you have an accident shortly after completing a trip and use the time the last trip was completed to base your estimate as to when the accident occurred, it might be in contradiction to the accurate information the insurance company has. in my case, this created confusion, bc the accurate info the insurance has showed I was still on a trip during the time I stated the accident occured. it has been a month and a half and the insurance company is still trying to figure out if I had a passenger in the car or not. Very disappointed. I know and have evidence that their metronome is not 100% accurate as well. At the time tho, they were the best option, and may still be, for me, the best option.


Give my office a shot. We'd love to give you the run down of options in California. (877) 355-1009


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SFAgentKyle, correct me if im wrong.

One downside of Metromile partnership with Uber is the Deductible.

Say you have a $500 deductible with Metromile.

If you get in an accident during Period 1 or while not driving Uber TNC, Metromile Insurance is your coverage and the $500 Deductible applies.

If you are driving for Uber with App on, and get into an accident during Period 2 or 3, this is a different situation.

So you now might think worst case, you have to pay $500 deductible, right?

WRONG. Since it was Period 2 or 3, Metromile defers to Uber Auto Insurance/James River which has the higher $1000 Deductible.

With other TNC/Rideshare Policies from Farmers, Allstate, etc, whatever the Deductible you have with that Policy is the maximum potential out of pocket/Deductible you will pay.

Would be nice if Metromile would cover the difference, but they do not.

Just something to think about.


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

SCdave said:


> SFAgentKyle, correct me if im wrong.
> 
> One downside of Metromile partnership with Uber is the Deductible.
> 
> ...


You are mostly correct. 
There are only a few carriers (State Farm being one), that limit your deductible as you mentioned. I can't comment on a public forum about other insurance companies coverage's. Happy to explain via phone... There is a certain rideshare (guy) blogger that has a good explanation of this question. If you google "rideshare insurance California" you will find the info. _(Forum rules do not allow a direct link to his site)_
Keep in mind also that if you drive for one of the smaller TNC companies, most of them *do NOT* provide coverage for your vehicle during any period. The State Farm product is especially important and unique in these cases.
(877) 355-1009


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SFAgentKyle said:


> You are mostly correct.
> There are only a few carriers (State Farm being one), that limit your deductible as you mentioned. I can't comment on a public forum about other insurance companies coverage's. Happy to explain via phone... There is a certain rideshare (guy) blogger that has a good explanation of this question. If you google "rideshare insurance California" you will find the info. _(Forum rules do not allow a direct link to his site)_
> Keep in mind also that if you drive for one of the smaller TNC companies, most of them *do NOT* provide coverage for your vehicle during any period. The State Farm product is especially important and unique in these cases.
> (877) 355-1009


I guess the basic rule is to ask your agent for clarification about how deductible applies to your policy when you are driving Period 2 & 3. With Uber, that jump fron "what you thought" to Uber's $1000 or Lyft's $2500 deductible is quite large.


----------

